# Gothic 2 dndr die Drachen



## Xychopath (23. August 2004)

Also ich spiel momentan dndr zum ersten mal durch.
Ich habs vorher schon 2x ohne Addon durchgespielt.

Aber die Drachen sind mir zu schwer...
Ich bin Drachenjäger und auf Einhandkampf spezialisiert,
und ich weiß, dass man von der Seit und möglichst mit
nem Geschwindigkeitstrank angreifen soll. Aber ich treff die
Viehcher trotzdem nicht, kA ich kriegs nicht hin...

Wie gesagt, habs schon 2x ohne probs durchgespielt.

hab version 2.6


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. August 2004)

Triffst du nicht, weil du zuvor weggekickt wirst?

Beschwöre einfach ein Skelett, einen Dämon etc, um den Drachen zu beschäftigen. Dann seitlich zum Drachen (oder hinter ihn stellen, aber ist ja wurscht) und mit fixer Links-Rechts-Kombo (Klaue Beliars?) den Drachen meucheln.


----------



## ziegenbock (23. August 2004)

wenn du die spruchrolle "monster schrumpfen" hast einfach anwenden und nach 2 schlägen ist der drachen tot. 
ansonsten sollte biff bei die sein. kann der dir nicht helfen.
ansonsten mit geschwindigkeitstrank probieren.
oder versuchen dich wo anders hoch zu leveln.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Xychopath (24. August 2004)

Biff kommt nicht mit zum drachen...
das mit dem skelett ist ne gute idee,
aber weiß einer, wo ich ne monster-schrumpfen
schriftrolle herkriege? (möglichst aber 4...)


----------



## ziegenbock (24. August 2004)

Xychopath am 24.08.2004 02:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Biff kommt nicht mit zum drachen...
> das mit dem skelett ist ne gute idee,
> aber weiß einer, wo ich ne monster-schrumpfen
> schriftrolle herkriege? (möglichst aber 4...)



4 spruchrollen wirst du nicht bekommen. ich habe im ganzen spiel 2 oder 3 stück gefunden. vielleicht gibt es ja mehr, dann sind sie aber gut versteckt.
beim drachen der im sumpf ist begleiten dich ja noch 2 drachenjäger. helfen die dir nicht bei dem drachen? ist schon lange her das ich das spiel gezockt habe.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## ldrake (24. August 2004)

Xychopath am 24.08.2004 02:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Biff kommt nicht mit zum drachen...



Natürlich tut er das...zu allen bis auf den Steindrachen

-Der Sumpdrache ist ja wohl leicht
- Zum Feuerdrachen und Eisdrachen nimmst du Biff mit
-Und beim Steindrachen schrumpfst du ihn, tötest ihn mit 2x Feuerregen, verwandelst dich in einen Drachensnapper, haust du dir ein paar Geschwindigkeitstränke und schwarzes Erz rein, sprichst die Spruchrolle Angst auf ihn, Dämon und Skellet wurden ja schon gesagt,...

An Optionen mangelt es wirklich nicht

mfG idrake


----------



## mulio (24. August 2004)

ldrake am 24.08.2004 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> An Optionen mangelt es wirklich nicht
> mfG idrake



Es gab auch mal ein verqueres Walkthrough, wo der Spieler versucht hat, möglichst keine EXP zu bekommen. Mit Lvl 6 oder 7 hat er das Spiel beendet    .
Der hatte glaub ich Burgwachen angegriffen und dann den ganzen Weg bis zum Drachen gelockt ...


----------



## Wolla04 (24. August 2004)

Xychopath am 23.08.2004 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich spiel momentan dndr zum ersten mal durch.
> Ich habs vorher schon 2x ohne Addon durchgespielt.
> 
> Aber die Drachen sind mir zu schwer...
> ...



Ganz einfach ist es mit der Spruchrolle 'Eiswelle'. Damit kriegst du jeden Drachen klein


----------



## ziegenbock (24. August 2004)

Wolla04 am 24.08.2004 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach ist es mit der Spruchrolle 'Eiswelle'. Damit kriegst du jeden Drachen klein



na ja beim eisdrachen dürftest du da aber probleme bekommen. als ich mit dem magier gespielt habe (mit add on) und ich ein paar eiszauber gesprochen habe, hat sich der drachen schneller regeneriert als ich zubern konnte.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Wolla04 (24. August 2004)

ziegenbock am 24.08.2004 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolla04 am 24.08.2004 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Habe es gerade noch mal ausprobiert: Als Drachenjäger den Eisdrachen mir der Spruchrolle 'Eiswelle' einfriern und dann mit der Klaue Beliars immer druff...


----------



## Xychopath (24. August 2004)

erstmal danke für die hilfe, hab nie so drüber nachgedacht, was es da alles 
für möglichkeiten gibt, im hauptspiel wars auch nicht nötig (einfach druff)

thx @ all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldrake (24. August 2004)

mulio am 24.08.2004 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ldrake am 24.08.2004 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich interessant an   

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Link ?


----------



## KiLei (24. August 2004)

Hi,

du findest ne Monsterschrumpf-Rune in der neuen Welt! Wenn du die Schatzkarte von Greg gestohlen hast, siehst du eine Stelle ganz Rechts oben bei der Map! Wenn du diesen Schatz ausgräbst ist ne Rune drin! War bei mir so!

Mfg
KiLei


----------



## ziegenbock (24. August 2004)

KiLei am 24.08.2004 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> du findest ne Monsterschrumpf-Rune in der neuen Welt! Wenn du die Schatzkarte von Greg gestohlen hast, siehst du eine Stelle ganz Rechts oben bei der Map! Wenn du diesen Schatz ausgräbst ist ne Rune drin! War bei mir so!
> 
> ...



wenn mir mein bruder das spiel wieder mitbringt muß ich das mal testen. da wird das spiel als magier ja ein spaziergang! welchen magiekreis braucht man dafür? ich nehme mal an 5 oder 6?

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## ziegenbock (24. August 2004)

> Kein Problem. Habe es gerade noch mal ausprobiert: Als Drachenjäger den Eisdrachen mir der Spruchrolle 'Eiswelle' einfriern und dann mit der Klaue Beliars immer druff...



da ich aber als magier spiele habe ich davon nichts. der kann die klaue beliars nämlich nicht nutzen!!

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## mulio (24. August 2004)

ldrake am 24.08.2004 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mulio am 24.08.2004 10:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, da musste ich ein wenig suchen, aber ich hab ihn wieder:
"TheWonderer"http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?postid=760405&highlight=13300#post760405

UndVideosDazuhttp://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&release_id=82


----------



## ldrake (26. August 2004)

mulio am 24.08.2004 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ldrake am 24.08.2004 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, danke !


----------

